# clen diet help please



## thomassj (Jan 8, 2012)

protein 1.5 x 180 = 270 grams
carb 1 x 180 = 180 grams
fat .25 x 180 = 45 grams 

which is roughly 2205 calories..i took the calculations from a thread on a different website but should fat be a little higher and protein be lower?  Its going to be VERY hard to get that much protein without more fat, thoughts?


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

I think your dead on. But if your willing to take clen to cut fat then you should be willing to eat fat free food for a little while


----------



## thomassj (Jan 8, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> I think your dead on. But if your willing to take clen to cut fat then you should be willing to eat fat free food for a little while



i am, im still running just caffiene and 1,3 demth as my "fatburner" till i hit a break wall i just wanna make sure when i do do clen my diet is optimal fori t


----------



## nugget13 (Jan 8, 2012)

don't mean to hijack the thread, but just how low exactly should fat be during a  solo clen cycle?

Example: my current cut is ~

300gpro
200g carb
70g fat


losing slightly less than 1lb per week at this rate

How should I adjust my macros for clen?


----------



## thomassj (Jan 9, 2012)

nugget13 said:


> don't mean to hijack the thread, but just how low exactly should fat be during a  solo clen cycle?
> 
> Example: my current cut is ~
> 
> ...



i found a thread awhile back on a different gear forum saying its optimal to have high protein moderate carbs and low fat while running clen because of the thermogenic effect protein and carbs works well with clen or something


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 9, 2012)

Your split is pretty well where it should be. As for getting that much protein without fat. Egg whites are fat free. You do want some fat tho and where you are sitting is good. When you start using the clean you will drop weight fairly quick. If anything depending on your workout routine you could drop some carbs to help with weight loss


----------

